# Post Pictures of your custom labels (please)



## rema (Aug 7, 2006)

Planning on getting some labels made, and need some inspiration so i was hoping everyone (who has done this) could post a picture of there own custom labels for me to see, and be inspired by,

thanks in advance people

blessings rema


----------



## rema (Aug 7, 2006)

Come on


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

While you're waiting, you can find all kinds of sample label photos for inspiration at the label printers websites:

Clothing Labels 4 U - Gallery of Labels
Welcome to Lucky-Label.
WestCoastLabel.com :: Woven Labels
Clothing Labels - Woven


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

...there's also several very good books on the subject.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Solmu said:


> ...there's also several very good books on the subject.


Books with photos of custom labels? Any recommendations?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Books with photos of custom labels? Any recommendations?


Yup. A lot of them are examples from major brands (Quicksilver, ecko, etc.) rather than independents, but they represent a massive range of graphic design. I borrowed a few books from the library, so I don't have them to hand to check titles. I'll see if I can find them on amazon.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I haven't read this one before, but it looks decent:
Amazon.com: 1,000 Bags, Tags, & Labels: Distinctive Designs for Every Industry: Books: Kiki Eldridge

...but it's broader than just labels, and I don't think there'd be any clothing labels (fine for design inspiration though). My experience with Rockport design books is that they're never the best or the worst in their field. Worth buying if you want a lot of books on the subject or can't find anything else, not worth buying if you're on a tight budget and can find something that looks better.

This is one of the ones I borrowed:
Amazon.com: The Clothing Label Book: A Century of Design (Schiffer Design Book): Books: Tina Skinner,Jenna Palecko Schuck

...it's hard to remember which book was which since I read them all at the same time, but if I remember correctly this book was the best of them.


----------



## DL (Mar 30, 2006)

Where ever you go to get the labels done will more than likely have a giant catalogue of lables they have done in the past. When I went to get mine done they showed me a portfolio of different types/sizes/colors. If you're going the online route then this is obviously not an option. Goodluck though.


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

I tend to think that the transfer labels look a lot better and most of the big players are going down that line... keeping it simple with just the brand name


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

> most of the big players


That's not true by a long shot, and many of those "transfers" are pad printing or direct screen printing.


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

i spoke to the man who does all of tsubi, quicksilver, ripcurl, volcom, etc
he showed me through his factory where he makes the transfers
for shirts and labels... then they ship to china to be applied to the stock
bonds is also doing it and the finished result is cleaner


----------

